
FLOPS (19.6B to 0.72B) of Machine Learning models - fdsdsa
https://discourse.opengenus.org/t/floating-point-operations-per-second-flops-of-machine-learning-models/1681/
======
fdsdsa
One interesting thing to note is that ResNet152 is deeper than VGG19 but has
less number of FLOPS

